# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  hp 3055 и win98

## cyberdemon

требуецца помощь по установке..
пункт 1. имеем родные дрова от принтера под 98 Винду
пункт2. имеем утилитку (аналог JetAdmin) HP Network Printer Install Wizard, которая создаёт сетевые порты в системе...

проблема собственно вот в чом, запускаю утилитку, прописываю адрес принтера, указываю на дрова принтера... вроде бы всё... НО.. в конце установки (уже после того как порт был оздан, и дрова от принтера скопированы) вылетает ошибка, что не удаёцца установить принтер в системе...причом никакой конкретной инфы об ошибке нет
...

может кто нибудь женил их? отпишитесь :)

----------

